# How do I adjust the gas flow to the pilot light on my furnace?



## 4nxchg (Oct 18, 2009)

We had a service tech replace the pilot light housing on our Bryant furnace. The pilot light went from a small fingertip flame that barely touched the thermocouple to a blow torch the 1.5" x 1.5" square.

The tech said the flame didn't need adjusting, but it seems like an awful waste of gas. He'd also mentioned that there was a screw underneath another screw that would adjust the flame. I don't recall which screw he was referring to.

Is this a 'diy' project, or do I have to pay to have this guy come back?


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

There is probably a phillips head screw on top of the main valve and its probably the only one thats not in a corner. If you remove it there will be a very small adjuster screw some distance down the hole underneath it. You will need a jewelers screwdriver or other small straight blade screwdriver. Likely won't be able to see it but will just have to insert the screwdriver blade and feel for when it catches the slot. Clockwise to lower the flame IIRC. To be on the safe side, remove the top screw slowly and make sure you don't have any gas escaping. If so it's not the right screw


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have a gas furnace, but I do have a gas hot water heater. A 1.5" flame is _not_ a pilot light! I'd call the company that did the service back and have them send someone else. If it's under contract why mess w/it yourself.


----------

